# PS3- external hard drive hd video help



## kipland (May 2, 2008)

I recently purchased a samsung HD tv, ps3 and JVC HD video camera. What I'm trying to do is store and watch HD video from my camcorder effectively. 

I want to save it on my external hard drive(750gig western digital my book) (fat32 formatted) plugged into my laptop. That way i can play and edit the video on my computer. 
Now heres the challenge: i want to play it on my tv as well w/out bringing the hard drive downstairs and plugging it into my tv every time. 
Questions:
What options do i have as far as wireless networking/sharing the videos from my hard drive?
Would it even be possible to watch HD video seamlessly wirelessly?
Any sharing programs/ windows instructions would be greatly appreciated
I have already played the video with the hard drive plugged into the ps3 so i know its compatible there.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

There is a way, albeit difficult, to burn a standard DVD-R to a kinda BD readable disc. It involves using AVCHD, (BDMV?) and kinda like this (note, I have not done it), rather than a pure BD format and it only works on the PS3 and a few BD standalone players.



> process for menu-less AVCHD:
> 
> 1. Pull .ts file off cable box
> 2. Edit and clean file with videoredo. Save as .ts
> ...


----------

